# 1996 Sentra - No Start



## m0rie (Jan 19, 2006)

1996 Nissan Sentra - 200k miles. Base model w/5 speed. No AC, No Power.

My wife got in and started it up the other night after work. Started no problem. She let it idle for 30-40 seconds while doing some stuff. Put in the clutch, shifted to reverse, let out the clutch and it died. Won't fire up. Cranks over like it should but not a single fire or anything. 

Things we've checked so far: 

Timing - We pulled the inspection cover and checked the timing chains. All appear to be in the proper orientation with the mating marks.

Spark - Nice and strong

Fuel - Pump is running without issue, I don't have a pressure gauge but it filled a test container very quickly. 

Injectors - Hooked a light upto the harness and checked the injectors while cranking. They flash like they should while cranking. They are passing fuel because the cylinders get drenched from the no fire situation.

Fuses - All seem to check out. I've tested them for continuity.

Sensors - Tested all of them from what I can recall. The only one that was possibly tested bad is the cam angle sensor in the distributor. I'm not sure if the test was valid because it states to test the #3 and #4 terminals while the engine is running. I'm only able to crank it over. One of the terminals had 2.7v and the other had 0.5v Does anybody know if both terminals should have ~2.7v while cranking?

*edit* I'll mention that I downloaded the FSM and did several searchs thru the forum history already. 

Any suggestions?

-Maurice


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

m0rie said:


> 1996 Nissan Sentra - 200k miles. Base model w/5 speed. No AC, No Power.
> 
> My wife got in and started it up the other night after work. Started no problem. She let it idle for 30-40 seconds while doing some stuff. Put in the clutch, shifted to reverse, let out the clutch and it died. Won't fire up. Cranks over like it should but not a single fire or anything.
> 
> ...


Before you do anything else try this. 
Hold the throttle pedal to the floor and crank and crank. 
This will often start the car. 
The problem is that the car often floods when you start and run for a sort time then shut off. 
Holding the Throttle to the floor tells the ECU the engine is flooded and shuts off the fuel. 
If this doesn't work then search, there are other cases like yours on the forum. 

Good Luck.


----------



## m0rie (Jan 19, 2006)

IanH said:


> Before you do anything else try this.
> Hold the throttle pedal to the floor and crank and crank.
> This will often start the car.
> The problem is that the car often floods when you start and run for a sort time then shut off.
> ...


I've tried this several times so far. I've taken the spark plugs out and dried out the fuel and tried cranking as well.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

m0rie said:


> I've tried this several times so far. I've taken the spark plugs out and dried out the fuel and tried cranking as well.


OK if you have held the pedal down and cranked til you thought the world was ending then move on.
I did a quick search and found these threads and more..........

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=112732&highlight=start+cranks

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=88865&highlight=start+cranks

Good Luck....


----------



## m0rie (Jan 19, 2006)

Okay - Went and read thru the archive posts and I've got a couple more things to try:

Check the Fuel Pressure Regulator
Check compression and add oil to cylinders if compression is low.
Crank somemore just for the heck of it.
Recheck the sensors.

Any other suggestions? 

I'm still trying to find out if the cam angle sensor in the distributor should show 2.7v on both #3 and #4 terminals while the engine is cranking. I know it does when the engine is running but need conformation that it should while cranking.

-Maurice


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

Looks like you covered all the essentials. Im kind of lost on this one. Only thing I can think of right now is the pressure regulator. Possibly a sensor, the cam sensor is used for timing so maybe that is the problem if you think its funky. I dont have any specs on hand for it, but If I remember I may be able to get them off Mitchell on monday.


----------



## m0rie (Jan 19, 2006)

Will the engine run without the cam sensor plugged in?


----------



## Mattster2k5 (Jan 22, 2006)

I have the same problem on my 96 GXE if its left on for only a few seconds and shut off it wont start and just cranks. We have to pull the fuel pump fuse and try starting the engine. let it crank for like 10 seconds stop trying put the fuse in and then it starts right up.


----------



## m0rie (Jan 19, 2006)

This is getting wierder and wierder. Replaced the plugs, cap and rotor today for the heck of it. Rechecked timing and it appears to be okay. Checked all the sensors. The cam sensor is still not showing 2.7v on both terminals while cranking. All other sensors appear to be okay. Cleaned the IAC. If the exhaust is covered so that back pressure builds up the car will fire for a second then die. Fuel Pressure regulator looks okay and feels like it moves when vac is applied. Unbolted the exhaust manifold to see if perhaps the cat was plugged and it wouldn't start, so I don't think I have a plugged cat or exhaust system. I'm pretty much out of ideas except for the cam sensor. Anybody?


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

Compression test.


----------



## m0rie (Jan 19, 2006)

Checked the compression yesterday and had 140 on all the cylinders.


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

Well shit I give up. And I forgot to check mitchell today...damnit.


----------



## m0rie (Jan 19, 2006)

Kennizmo said:


> Well shit I give up. And I forgot to check mitchell today...damnit.


Thats how I feel at this point too.


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

Well I tried to get the specs for everything relating to the cam sensor today and mitchell on demand wasnt working on any of our campus computers. Figures doesnt it...

I'll try again tommorow, if I remember


----------



## m0rie (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Kennizmo.


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

Voltage pulses should measure 2.7v on the cam sensor.

Guess its fine. Well...I give up again.

Actually, the last thing I can even guess at is maybe try putting a *new * battery in and see what happens. I've seen many many cars that crank and crank and crank with no results, but as soon as we put a new batt in it starts perfectly. Im not sure if your spark would be nice and strong though if the battery was bad.

Also, I know you checked connections to the injectors, but try listening to each one, and see if one or more isnt clicking (stuck open or closed). If you go too lean or too rich your engine will not run. Kind of need extremes of each though. Im just wondering if maybe your getting too much fuel. Im really not sure though, Im totally grasping at straws here. Im also wondering about internal engine/valve train issues. Interesting that it starts when you build up backpressure as well. 

I really hope you solve this problem, not just for you, but for me to put in my memory banks for later use in the field  

Good luck buddy


----------

